# white rubber shifter boot P/N



## lkn4trouble (Aug 29, 2010)

Hoping someone can help me...I'm looking for the part # for the white rubber boot pictured below. 









By lkn4trouble at 2010-09-14


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

It's officially called the "Shift Control Closeout Boot" per the service manual, unfortunately no P/N is listed. Hopefully that will help you at the parts counter.

Those bolts are to be tightened to 11ft/lbs when you reinstall it, FYI.:cheers


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

That damn thing is a big pain to install! well, unless you dropped the trans. I bought one recently, i'll see if i can find the PN for ya. i think it cost me 60 bucks. Cones with the rubber boot and the metal "clamp" that holds it in place. The B&M short shifter i got seems to rub on it, and my old one was torn so bad, it made the interior very loud! i'm sure i'll be replacing it again one day. 

i also though of custom fabicating one that could still be held in place by that clamp.

PN#92169186 confirmed on my recipt. 54.58 is what I paid at the dealer.


----------



## lkn4trouble (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks guys...I finally did find it....here are the specs for future reference.

GM Part #92169186 V (M12) BOOT,M/TRNS CONT LVR LWR

http://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts/gm...-92169186.html
for $35 + shipping


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

i'm buying another one 

i ripped the boot while pulling my engine out... i just bought that one too! the B&M shifter just sticks up so high and rubs on it. i'm thinking of cutting and fitting a genaric one in there, any ideas? i got a few weeks before i'm putting it back together.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I hate those reverse mounted bolts.

You don't need to drop the trans to get to it though. But you will need ratcheting wrenches for the front bolts (you can actually use them up above the trans if you snake your hand around it).

The back bolts obviously need the old extenders and U-joints. Maybe one of them can be ratcheted off with a ratchet wrench.


----------

